# Is my board too wide?



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

board width has been a topic of discussion around here. You will find opinions on either side of the issue. IMO, you are not on too wide a board at your boot size. Wide boards take a little bit of getting used to, but I can now turn my 26 cm wide board almost as fast as my 24.5 cm waist board... I don't see any downsides to wide if you can get over that hurdle, but some very good experienced riders on here feel otherwise. My boot size is 8, height and weight just a bit under yours, so conventional wisdom would put me on a normal board. .... I would give it a chance, but YMMV.
Benefits of wide: better float, reduced or eliminated toe/heel drag on turns
Drawbacks: a bit slower edge to edge.

Others may have more things to add to this list or disagree with it.


----------



## thilton2 (Dec 6, 2017)

deagol said:


> board width has been a topic of discussion around here. You will find opinions on either side of the issue. IMO, you are not on too wide a board at your boot size. Wide boards take a little bit of getting used to, but I can now turn my 26 cm wide board almost as fast as my 24.5 cm waist board... I don't see any downsides to wide if you can get over that hurdle, but some very good experienced riders on here feel otherwise. My boot size is 8, height and weight just a bit under yours, so conventional wisdom would put me on a normal board. .... I would give it a chance, but YMMV.
> Benefits of wide: better float, reduced or eliminated toe/heel drag on turns
> Drawbacks: a bit slower edge to edge.
> 
> Others may have more things to add to this list or disagree with it.


Thanks for the reply! Yeah I definitely wont be getting any toe or heel drag on this setup seeing as I can tilt my board dam near 80 degrees before the toes touch the ground and even more on the heels. The 157 would have been the difference of 1 cm in board width so I didn't think I would have any problems, especially considering I'm used to riding a wide board, but I do like to carve a lot and ride moguls when I'm bored so I was just wondering if I would have been better off with the normal at 25.4 cm. Also wondering how it'll effect my park game. Really just interested in hearing everyones inputs.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

depending on how hard you carve, toe/heel drag can be a pain in the a$$... here is an example






I ride a regular width board sometimes and a wide board sometimes and it is so nice to not have to worry about this happening anymore 
.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought a Garage rocker 160 midwide last year which has a 26.4cm waist with my size 9 boots from 10.5. I can ride it just like my regular width size 159 Rossi One EXCEPT... i have to switch to my stiffest binding(NX2-AT) from my Fuse Flow binding to get more response edge to edge. My Fuse binding was mid stiff and i can feel the lack of response when i do quick turns so i had to switch. Other than that, you should be fine.


----------



## thilton2 (Dec 6, 2017)

t21 said:


> I bought a Garage rocker 160 midwide last year which has a 26.4cm waist with my size 9 boots from 10.5. I can ride it just like my regular width size 159 Rossi One EXCEPT... i have to switch to my stiffest binding(NX2-AT) from my Fuse Flow binding to get more response edge to edge. My Fuse binding was mid stiff and i can feel the lack of response when i do quick turns so i had to switch. Other than that, you should be fine.


I'm using the Switchback Halldor Pro bindings and they honestly feel way more responsive than I was expecting. They're not that stiff but the wrapback highbacks and straps are holding my boots in place pretty well so I'm starting to think I'll be fine on responsiveness. Plus I'm size 10 and I was actually riding a Rossi One Mag 157W last year with the same waist width. It did feel a little bulky though, so I was kinda worried about the Boss at first.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> depending on how hard you carve, toe/heel drag can be a pain in the a$$... here is an example
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boot out is the least of this guy's problems. Terrible terrible technique.


----------

